# Win a 4gb DS-X for free!



## Sinkhead (May 10, 2007)

*No voting for yourself or creating multiple accounts to vote on yourself please. I'm relying on your honesty on this matter.*
All entries can be found in a list here or all on one page here (not slow connection friendly)







1 vote each
No cheating! *That means no voting for yourself please. I'm relying on your honesty on this matter.*
Original post found here
Voting ends May 20th at 6pm GMT

- Sam

*Edit:* Ok, Danieluz won! Thanks for all the great entries and the people who voted, I'll try and run another competition soon!
I'll leave the poll open so people can still vote if they like, but their vote won't be counted.
Once again, thanks everyone!


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 10, 2007)

Ack, I voted for myself not realizing there was a rule against it

EDIT: It looks like Im not the only one who made that mistake


----------



## Sinkhead (May 10, 2007)

Never mind
I guess if you want you could PM me with the one you voted for and the one you were going to vote for so I can adjust the scores at the end.

- Sam


----------



## AshuraZro (May 10, 2007)

My vote goes out to Renegade R.


----------



## Keeper (May 10, 2007)

Gosh darn, I didnt see the don't vote for yourself bit either, have to have a good hard look at the others now...


----------



## Topspin (May 11, 2007)

Someone liked meh robot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



time to browse the contestents


----------



## Renegade_R (May 11, 2007)

Vote for me and you will win pie in the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sinkhead (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I put the no voting for yourself rule in big letters now.
Thanks everyone

- Sam


----------



## travis134 (May 11, 2007)

Aww I didnt know about this or i wouldve entered... The Nintendo DS Sandwich, now you can have your DS and Eat it too! (Strap may snap if eaten too quickly)


----------



## Qwhacker (May 11, 2007)

i didn't realize there were that many entries!  good luck everyone!


----------



## tjas (May 11, 2007)

Vote for me you guys!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danieluz (May 11, 2007)

Vote for me =P


----------



## 4saken (May 11, 2007)

Love the hammer entry


----------



## Danieluz (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ May 11 2007 said:


> Love the hammer entry



Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Btw, my favourite entry besides my own, it's Renegade_R's entry, It's sweeet.


----------



## jelbo (May 11, 2007)

fatquack, love the idea


----------



## Sinkhead (May 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who voted!
Please continue to vote

- Sam


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 11, 2007)

For the record, my vote is now for Renegade_R, when the final points are tallied up.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 11, 2007)

QUOTE(SuperDinoYoshi @ May 11 2007 said:


> For the record, my vote is now for Renegade_R, when the final points are tallied up.


Ok, thanks for letting me know.

- Sam


----------



## Sinkhead (May 12, 2007)

Mmm, I wonder how I will deal with a tie? Any suggestions
I looked for a bumping rule but I couldn't find one, and it would be nice for this to get some more attention because more votes will make it fairer.

- Sam


----------



## Issac (May 12, 2007)

I voted for 09_Fatal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's a kick ass idea!


----------



## Sinkhead (May 12, 2007)

Yeah, I think all of them are great but I don't think I had a vote.
In the case of a tie I will set up another poll that lasts for 1 day only.

- Sam


----------



## Jim~ (May 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Judging:
> There will be 3 judges. Each judge will control 15 points. Their favorite gets 5 points, then the next gets 4 then 3 and so on. Everyone else on the forum will get 1 point (probably) to vote on their favorite. Because the people are voting, they might go for better graphics or better description. Make it funny, original and have good graphics, but different things appeal to different people so don't worry if your graphic skills aren't that good. Have a go anyway!


Are there and who are the judges?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 12, 2007)

Me, Mewgia and someone else.

- Sam


----------



## Sinkhead (May 12, 2007)

In fact no. Judges are pointless. I'll just go off the user votes.

- Sam


----------



## myclock (May 14, 2007)

haha if its a draw will be a tought job.
aww just checked results...looks like no one likes mine


----------



## OSW (May 14, 2007)

At least give me sympathy lol! Who doesn't like Boomboxes!!!

I won't be dishonest and vote for myself though.
i'll reserve my vote for a little while so it becomes more decisive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope no-one cheats (it has happened on other forums)
those who cheat die!

looks like Danieluz has quite a lead right now! although it's nice and animated, sorry, i think some people may have put in more effort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




myclock - must be discrimination against aussies


----------



## Danieluz (May 14, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ May 14 2007 said:


> looks like Danieluz has quite a lead right now! although it's nice and animated, sorry, i think some people may have put in more effortÂ



Actually it wasn't as easy as it may seem... by the time I had it finished I didn't much experience with adobe image ready so... I accidently deleted it all so I had to do it all again


----------



## Sinkhead (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for voting!
Please continue to vote

- Sam


----------



## Renegade_R (May 15, 2007)

Aw common keep voting guys! Who doesn't like pie or vacuum cleaners...I guess I shoulda made my vacuum make pie


----------



## ediblebird (May 15, 2007)

And who doesnt want an on the fly ds and gba translator


----------



## Qwhacker (May 15, 2007)

I totally wish i could change my entry.  Adobe Photoshop DS 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It'd be able to edit any of the custom images for DS games.  Man, why didn't i think of it sooner???


----------



## D-Trogh (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Qwhacker @ May 15 2007 said:


> I totally wish i could change my entry.Â Adobe Photoshop DS 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel.. I got some better ideas too..
But never thought someone will vote for me.. common others ! IT CAN SAVE A LIVE !


----------



## [M]artin (May 17, 2007)

I love Pottageb's DSpy concept. Definitely a nice product I wouldn't mind buying if it were actually real.


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 17, 2007)

That was a tough choice.  The phone, survival kit, and DS guitar thing were my top 3 though


----------



## Sinkhead (May 17, 2007)

The 31st seems a long way. Maybe I could end the thing early?

- Sam


----------



## 4saken (May 17, 2007)

It does seem there is a clear winner.. gogo hammer


----------



## deathfisaro (May 17, 2007)

My top 3 was videoconferenceDS, DSspy, and survival kit
Mainly because not-game related apps open up new possibilities for DS, and they don't have small, portable alternatives.

My judging
1.videoconferenceDS would be good for multiple people visual & voice chat like the name suggests, opposed to 1:1 limit of a displayphone. Gives way more portability than bulky laptop. Dual screen will also give no alternative to other consoles like PSP, for the ability to view either yourself and other person, or 2 different people at the same time. If options such as "My visual always on lower/upper screen" or "Display main speaker on upper/lower screen" were available, it'd be a killer. Compatibility with other systems like laptop better be perfect though.

2.DSspy, I don't have a good use for this but if you wanna shoot someone's private parts sitting across a subway train, bus, or whatever else, she'd never know you'd be controlling spycam/taking pictures of her panties when you drag/tap your touch screen like mad. Extra mic was a good choice because onboard mic is not that sensitive. Not really a good use of dual screen, but touch screen for sure. It'd be hard with PSP. A big turndown was that I don't see a USB port, and there actually may be a real good spy tools for pro stalker/perverts etc.

3.Survival kit. I first thought "if your ship went Titanic, will you still have your DS with you?" but actually DS is good for storing different shaped tools. You could stick an emergency syringe if someone's heart fails, or a stylus filled with salt (If you're at war, you'd know how much your body needs salt)

As you can see from the length of each judging, I picked videoconferenceDS. You can proudly carry it to work, and use it during work as well. Which other products can't really offer. But it's always pleasurable to see other people's criteria


----------



## Danieluz (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ May 17 2007 said:


> The 31st seems a long way. Maybe I could end the thing early?
> 
> - Sam



yes


----------



## Sinkhead (May 17, 2007)

*New voting deadline: 6pm on 20th May (GMT)*

- Sam


----------



## Shinji (May 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ May 17 2007 said:


> *New voting deadline: 6pm on 20th May (GMT)*
> 
> - Sam


Yay, now voting will end before Pirates is out


----------



## Smirre (May 17, 2007)

There went my vote


----------



## imgod22222 (May 17, 2007)

Voted for DS Spy Cam, because I' d use the hell out of it


----------



## Danieluz (May 18, 2007)

Seriously, im I the only one thinking that it is a bit strange that in one morning dOoBiX got more than 20 votes?


----------



## 4saken (May 18, 2007)

Holy shit. You've been smashed by a mysterious person.


----------



## Danieluz (May 18, 2007)

I honestly do not believe that after a bunch of days with only 9 votes, someone just gets 25 straight votes just like this.


----------



## laurenz (May 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ May 18 2007 said:


> Seriously, im I the only one thinking that it is a bit strange that in one morning dOoBiX got more than 20 votes?


Yes, it is kind of odd. On top of that the entry of dOoBiX isn't that good at all.


----------



## 4saken (May 18, 2007)

Foul play going on here.


----------



## Hit (May 18, 2007)

I really lik the guitar Hero


----------



## Sinkhead (May 18, 2007)

I have spoken with a staff member regarding these accusitions and they are hopefully going to check through the logs, just to be on the safe side...

- Sam


----------



## Sinkhead (May 18, 2007)

dOoBiX banned from GBAtemp and disqualified for cheating
Special thanks to *Costello* for his help in resolving this issue and *Danieluz* for informing me about the abnormal votes.

- Sam


----------



## Danieluz (May 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ May 18 2007 said:


> dOoBiX banned from GBAtemp and disqualified for cheating
> Special thanks to *Costello* for his help in resolving this issue and *Danieluz* for informing me about the abnormal votes.
> 
> - Sam



That's good to know


----------



## pottageb (May 18, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I love Pottageb's DSpy concept. Definitely a nice product I wouldn't mind buying if it were actually real.



Thanks


----------



## Xeijin (May 18, 2007)

Lmao sinkhead just pwned doobix's entry with his photoshop skills lmao 

http://romnet.co.uk/comp/entries/07_dOoBiX.png

I actually didn't think the idea was that bad, too bad the twit cheated.

Good one on spotting the cheating *Danieluz* I see you've got your eyes on the prize


----------



## Danieluz (May 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ May 18 2007 said:


> Lmao sinkhead just pwned doobix's entry with his photoshop skills lmao
> 
> http://romnet.co.uk/comp/entries/07_dOoBiX.png
> 
> ...



Lol, anyone that been following the voting would notice what happened. I won't lie, I would like to win, but if I had to loose, let it be to a good entry and without cheating.


----------



## Xeijin (May 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ May 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Xeijin @ May 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao sinkhead just pwned doobix's entry with his photoshop skills lmao
> ...



Yep, wasn't even a good cheater. I mean, 20 votes in one pop. What a twit.


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2007)

I voted for "14_Jim~" , a pretty good idea if you want my opinion.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 19, 2007)

Lol, #24 Renegade gets my vote but the DS hammer came a very close second... haha. I like your sense of humour, just not the fact that my DS would be at peril


----------



## Ery (May 20, 2007)

I voted for Renegade_R ^^


----------



## Danieluz (May 20, 2007)

Almost over... (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## HipN (May 20, 2007)

Arrrghhh if only I found this contest earlier!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ May 20 2007 said:


> Arrrghhh if only I found this contest earlier!!!!!!!


You probably don't come here much do you? I've had it advertised in my signature for about 2 months now!
Oh, and there's 12 minutes left.

- Sam


----------



## HipN (May 20, 2007)

I wasn't aware of this section of the forum, so I had no idea.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 20, 2007)

(Yes, I know my graphics skills aren't very good...)
Danieluz, please PM me your address and stuff.
Thanks for taking part and voting, it's just a shame we had a nasty cheater!

- Sam


----------



## Danieluz (May 20, 2007)




----------



## HipN (May 20, 2007)

Congrats D!! Now you can send it to me, lol


----------



## D-Trogh (May 22, 2007)

Congrats !

And thanks to the people who voted (or wanted to) vote on my entry


----------



## Qwhacker (May 25, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## tjas (Jun 19, 2007)

*bitch mode

Pff I lost? whatevah I do wa I want...
*/bitch mode

To bad I lost congratz to the winner! Have fun with your second hand over priced DS-X! no.. no.. no jelousy here...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate to bump this, but it's not exactly second hand (used about twice)...

- Sam


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 19, 2007)

I came in second place right?  If he doesn't want a 'slightly used' DS-X I'd gladly accept it with more than open arms


----------



## OSW (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, 2 reasons i entered this comp:

1. for fun, participation.
2. i thought it'd be cool having ds-x as a novelt (flashing leds lol)


----------

